# Online-Multiplayer-Strategiespiel ala AOE oder C&amp;C



## argos112 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich bin seit längerem schon auf der Suche nach einem tollen Onlinestrategiespiel.
Da ich es aber mittlerweile total nervig finde, dass alle guten Einzelspieler Strategiespiele wie "Die Siedler", "Command & Conquer", "Age of Empires" oder auch "Stronghold" im Multiplayermodus nur die Gefechtsvariante zur Verfügung stellen, suche ich nach etwas neuem.

Ich denke jeder von euch kennt die guten alten MMOs. Egal in welchem kann ich mich mit Freunden zusammentun und dort gemeinsam die Welt durchforsten, handeln, Quests machen oder was auch immer.

Leider gibt es so etwas vergleichbares für Strategiespiele nur als Browsergames, kann das sein? Ikariam, Grepolis, AOE-Online, ...
Gibt es denn wirklich kein Spiel bei dem ich mit Freunden gemeinsam mein Lager / meine Welt, whatever aufbauen kann, Bündnisse schließen, Kriege führen, gemeinsam vor allen Dingen, oder auch handeln kann?

Ich kenne nur "Die Gilde 2" (the guild 2), bei dem so etwas ähnliches machbar ist. Hier kann man gemeinsam mit Freunden, jeder für sich, aber in einer Welt seine Stadt aufbauen und verwalten UND! sogar zwischenspeichern. Multiplayerspiele können dann einfach von einem wieder geladen werden und die anderen können sich per LAN (Hamachi geht auch) wieder dazu verbinden und weiterspielen.

Ich bin für alle Tipps und Hilfen überaus dankbar! Vielleicht findet sich ja auch der ein oder andere, der sowas auch schon seit längerem sucht oder Lust hätte bei so etwas mitzuspielen, sofern sich was finden lässt.

MfG,
argos112


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Also, speziell bei Strategie wüsste ich auch nix, es gibt da höchstens mal die Möglichkeit, eine Kampagne im Coop zu spielen. Aber dass man quasi ne Welt hat UND sogar speichern kann, da fällt mir nix ein.


Du suchst ja quasi was, wo du MIT einem Freund gegen nen Computergegner spielen kannst, aber nicht nur eine Schlacht oder Mission, richtig?


----------



## argos112 (11. August 2013)

Genau nur Kampagnen im Coop sind vielleicht mal möglich. Hast du da speziell für Strategiespiele ein paar Namen für mich?

Ne speichern muss ja nicht unbedingt sein. Das war nur ein Beispiel, dass es in "Die Gilde" so gehandhabt wird. Kennst du Ikariam, Grepolis, Siedler Online oder was auch immer? Eben sowas nur nicht als Browsergame. Also einfach ne große Welt wo jeder sein Lager aufbauen kann wie bei Stronghold, Die Siedler o.ä.

Wegen mir können es auch nur echte Gegner sein. Genau aber nicht nur Gefecht oder Missionen, das wär optimal. Wenn aber wenigstens Missionen zusammen machbar sind, wäre ich auch erstmal interessiert .

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2013)

Mir fällt da echt grad nix ein, nur die typischen Games, wo man eine "Schlacht" spielt auf Maps, die zwar RELATIV groß sind, aber am Ende kommt es doch sehr schnell zu kämpfen, und die Matches dauern dann auch nicht lange. Oder halt mehrere jeweils für sich eher kleinere Missionen, zB eben wie bei Age of Empires die Kampagne.


----------



## svd (11. August 2013)

Hmm, einige Strategiespiele die online eine Zusammenarbeit im Kampagnenmodus ermöglichen wäre zB:


Alarmstufe Rot 3
C&C 4: Tiberian Twilight
Civilization V
Dawn of War 2
Men of War
Sins of a Solar Empire und SSE: Rebellion
Total War: "Napoleon" und "Shogun 2"


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2013)

Patrizier 4 sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal ansehen, wenn einem schon die Gilde gefällt. Da kann man auch zusammen ein Handelsunternehmen leiten


----------



## stawacz (13. August 2013)

R.U.S.E vieleicht noch  



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRzlVkYPOWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

